# Did "Bad Electrician" Fix DC



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey Bad Electrician, did you have to work on this? Any temp gennys installed?

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/04/07/scattered-power-outages-hit-key-washington-dc-buildings/


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

A Little Short said:


> Hey Bad Electrician, did you have to work on this? Any temp gennys installed?
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/04/07/scattered-power-outages-hit-key-washington-dc-buildings/


Get a flash light.....


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

This must be the busy day.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/busy-day-100241/


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

*Thread Tune!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIrhcOIYfA8

~C:thumbup:S~


----------

